# FINALLY !



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

My tank has finally finished its cycle. I took it to the LFS to make sure. 

I had my ammonia and nitrites spike and drop. Then my nitrates spiked. Last week they were 50, then 25 and just yesterday i saw 10 on my test kit. so i took it in to my lfs and it is 10. 

He said i can start stocking it and gave me one skunk cleaner shrimp which seems to be thriving in the tank. everytime i hand feed him he likes to walk around on my hand while its in the water and takes the food straight out of it.

So my tank is 32 gallons with 35 pounds of LR. probably going to add more. Tomorrow a new order is arriving at the LFS and i`m gonna go see what they got. 

I am planning to get another 2 shrimp however, any other ideas?

I wish i could get a reef friendly valentini - but will probaly set up a seperate tank for him. I thought a couple of clowns and a bottom dweller. 

Any other combinations?


----------



## loren99 (Feb 16, 2008)

i tryed to put my beta in my tank with my goldfish to see if i could get oher fish with him in theire but he tryd to kill her!






















so now i have to clean 2 bowls every week
plus my tank


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

ummmm this is the saltwater forum?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah i think he was reffering to the story about me trying to put my valentini in the main tank, and that they wouldnt get along!


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

So, i took the shrimp back and got a blue spotted puffer instead, hes absolutely gorgeous and he lets me play with him etc.

Now i have a question about feeding. I have frozen food (variety) and i also have flake food (sera Granu Marin). What should i feed him and will he start eating on his own or shoiuld i try excite his food life (use garlic sauce etc)

My second quesiton is that sometimes when he rests on the sand and then swims off again he has sand particles stuck to the bottom of his skin. These are really easy to remove and whenever i see them i remove them, but are they bad for him?

Finally i plan to get a bicolour blenny to filkl the bottom of the tank and maybe a shrimp to see his compatibility.


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

I am new to saltwater fish but i have done a lot of reading, try to keep your hands out of the tank as much a possible, and I don't think you should be touching/playing with your fish.


----------



## pbun1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Agree 100% with Seba. Not only should you try to limit your hands in the tank as much as possible but you should never be touching/playing with /cleaning your fish. 
Get a dog for that


----------

